# SW21 Switch Problem



## jmellony (Jun 27, 2004)

HI Friends

I am new in this forum. I mounted to Dishes one for 61.5 and one for Dish500 100/119 Sattelite. But when i attached SW21 switch i just get one dish signals, example

On SW21 there are to IN Dish1 and Dish 2, whatever i attach on Dish 1 connection i get signals of that dish but what ever i attach on Dish 2 on SW21 i do not get that signals. I changed the switch and i have same problem. Any idea how can i solve this problem.....?

Thanks


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

did you run a switch check after the sw21 was installed


----------



## jmellony (Jun 27, 2004)

yes i did. and it shows only one dish on 1.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

Sounds like a bad cable connector. Run a direct cable to each dish, without the sw21 and check. 

If all of the cables check out, it may be your receiver.


----------



## jmellony (Jun 27, 2004)

direct run is fantastic, no problem at all, both sattelite chanels come, but when i attach on SW21 on Dish 2. there is only Dish 1 signal not Dish 2


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

With the SW21 attached, switch the cables going to the dishes. If you get the reverse of the current result, your receiver's switching signal is not getting through or the receiver is not sending one.

If you get the same result, the switch is bad, since the receiver defaults to 119.


----------



## jmellony (Jun 27, 2004)

yes i did this too, i swap the dishes cables on SW21, and whatever is attached on Dish 1 (At SW21) that Dish signals come, what ever attached on Dish 2 those signals not come. I change SW21 with new Sw21 and same result


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

Have you tried another receiver? It's highly unlikely that you got two bad sw21's.

If this is a NEW install, I'd suspect a non-power passing splitter in your line from the receiver to the sw21. If you are using a high end surge protector in the lnb line, I'd try it without it.

If everything checks out, and you still have the same problem, it has got to be the receiver.


----------



## jmellony (Jun 27, 2004)

I have Sattelite Signal detector meter too, i attache Dish A on SW21 at Dish 1, and at out put i check signal with meter and i am receiveing very strong signal, then i put Dish B on SW21 at Dish 1, same i have strong signal.

Then i attached Dish A on SW21 on Dish 2, there are no signal, Same when i attached Dish B on SW21 on Dish 2.... No signal. its mean SW21 is defective.... but both SW21 defective....?

Where can i find new SSW21, like Radio Shak, is it available on WalMart too or not....?


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

what receiver are you using? 
the 721 receiver will NOT work with a sw21/twin 3 sat config.
also are you using legacy lnbs? 
dishpro lnbs won't work with sw21


----------

